# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Joukkoliikennettä Lyonissa

## Lauri Räty

Joukkoliikennekuvia Lyonista löytyy osoitteesta http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/071008_Lyon/. Lyonia ei voi luonnehtia joukkoliikenteen mallikaupungiksi. Linja- ja johdinautot juuttuvat kaupungin vilkkaan liikenteen ruuhkiin ja matkanteko on ripeää vain metrolla ja raitiovaunuilla. Raideliikenne kattaa vain keskeisimmät alueet ja kumipyöräliikenne on tärkeässä roolissa raideliikenteen syöttäjänä ja tukijana keskustassakin.

Raitiotielinjat muistuttavat rakenteiltaan paljolti Pariisin linjoja ja ne edustavat hyvää perustasoa. Vaunuilla ei ajeta hirmuisen kovaa, vaan pikemminkin niillä tunnuttiin ajettavan hyvin säästellen vaihteisiin ja mutkiin. Raitiovaunuille on pääsääntöisesti varattu oma kaista. Kaupungissa on lisäksi neljä metrolinjaa, joista D-linja oli automatisoitu.

Suosittelen Lyonia pikemminkin hyväksi vierailukohteeksi jos haluaa tutustua Alppi-Ranskan ruokakulttuuriin mutta ei ole aikaa lähteä matkustamaan korkeammalle. Joukkoliikenteen takia Lyoniin ei kannata lähteä, liikennejärjestelmä ei tarjoa mitään erityisen mielenkiintoista ja mallikasta.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nämä vasta pirteitä kuvia ovatkin! Varmaan makuasioita, mutta ihan iloisien väriensä puolesta Lyonin kulkuneuvot hakkaavat aiemmin nähdyt strasbourgilaiset 4 - 1.  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

Saako kritisoida? Kuvat olivat hienoja, mutta niitä oli liian vähän. Esitys oli yksipuolinen, sillä kuvissa oli vain busseja ja ratikoita. Lyonissa on muutakin joukkoliikennettä, kuten automaattisia metroja!




> Lyonia ei voi luonnehtia joukkoliikenteen mallikaupungiksi.


No ei voi. Kaikkialle rakennettiin sitä metroa, kunnes tajuttiin raitioteiden olevan varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Joukkoliikenne ei ole esteetöntä. Sähköistetyillä rataosilla ajetaan dieseljunilla (no ehkä tämä kertoo enemmän SNCF:stä kuin Lyonista).

Parannuksia on kuitenkin luvassa: pika- ja duoraitiotieliikennettä suunnitellaan ja funikulaariasemille rakennetaan hissejä.




> Suosittelen Lyonia pikemminkin hyväksi vierailukohteeksi jos haluaa tutustua Alppi-Ranskan ruokakulttuuriin mutta ei ole aikaa lähteä matkustamaan korkeammalle. Joukkoliikenteen takia Lyoniin ei kannata lähteä, liikennejärjestelmä ei tarjoa mitään erityisen mielenkiintoista ja mallikasta.


Kun minä kävin Lyonissa, oli joku ranskalainen juuri sanonut, että suomalainen ruoka on pahaa. Kostoksi tästä en Lyonissa syönyt ranskalaista ruokaa lainkaan, söin vain McDonaldsissa. Joukkoliikenteeseen nimenomaan kannattaa tutustua Lyonissa, sillä joukkoliikenne on monipuolista. Liikennejärjestelmään kuuluvat ratikoiden, erilaisten bussien ja metrojen lisäksi lähijunat ja funikulaarit.

Lyonissa on nykyisin kaksi funikulaaria. Nämä eivät yritäkään tarjota supernopeaa joukkoliikennettä päästä päähän, vaan pysähdyksiä on myös väliasemilla. Funikulaarit ovat kuitenkin perinteisiä yksiraiteisia kahden toisiinsa vaijerilla kytketyn vaunun järjestelmiä.

Yksi entinen funikulaari on muutettu metrolinjaksi C. Radan jyrkkä alkuosa on entistä funikulaaria, ja osuudella on hammaskisko ja maailman jyrkin metroasema.

Rautatieliikenteeseen kannattaa tutustua muuallakin kuin Part-Dieun asemalla. St. Paulin rautatieasema on varmasti Lyonin kaunein rautatieasema - myös sisältä. Matkustaminen kyseiselle asemalle ei ole suosittua, sillä sieltä pääsee pois vain trollikalla, joka erehdyttävästi muistuttaa ratikkaa. Tulevaisuudessa pendelöinti helpottunee, sillä rata yhdistettäneen kaupungin raitiotieverkostoon.

Lentäminen tai Lyonin lentoasemalla vieraileminen voidaan tulevaisuudessa sallia rautatieharrastajillekin. Lyonin lentoasemalle on rakenteilla raitiotie, jota pitkin Stadlerin raitiovaunut ajavat nopeudella 100 km/h. Nykyiselle raitiotielle tarvitaan pysäkkien kohdalle ohitusraiteet junien nopeuseron vuoksi!

Mielestäni Lauri on täysin väärässä: Lyonissa pitää keskittyä joukkoliikenteeseen ja unohtaa ranskalaiset perunat ja huonosti kypsytetty jäniksenliha!

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Saako kritisoida? Kuvat olivat hienoja, mutta niitä oli liian vähän. Esitys oli yksipuolinen, sillä kuvissa oli vain busseja ja ratikoita. Lyonissa on muutakin joukkoliikennettä, kuten automaattisia metroja!


Kiitos kehuista ja kritiikistä. Kritiikkisi käsittelee enempi ulkosisältöä kuin itse kuvia. Metrokuviani en laittanut julki pääasiassa sen vuoksi, että ne kuvat eivät olleet teknisesti riittävän hyviä julkaistaviksi. Aiheen otsikko on tarkoituksella muotoiltu niin, että se ei yritäkään kattaa kaikkea joukkoliikennejärjstelmän osia ja siten antaa myös muille mahdollisuuden jatkaa samaa aihetta omilla Lyon-aiheisilla joukkoliikennekuvillaan.

----------

